# Medication



## julzdpw (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am new to this but I really needed to ask some people that would have a clue and maybe be able to help me. I wanted to know if there was a big difference in the medication that you take for Hypothyroidism as mine is not helping me any and neither is my Doctor.

Thanks
Julz


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Julz and welcome to the site.

I believe medications might be little different in Scotland then the US. Here in the US we do have a few brands and different types of medication, depending on the type of thyroid issue. From what I have read from others, I get the impression that doctors in other countries are more difficult then here in the US. However, doctors are difficult enough here and we have to search for ones who deal with many thyroid patients per year and ones who are willing to take the time to listen, hear and works with us in our health issues, not only thyroid, but all issues.

However, here is my thought.

Perhaps your levels are not where they should be for you to feel your best, anywhere within your Labs reference range. We are not all alike and will not feel the same at the same levels.

What are you implying when saying your meds. are not helping you? And what brand of meds. are you taking and what are your levels (all three) with Labs reference range. Also, the length of time that you were hypo before being diagnosed and length of time of treatment, has a lot to do with how we feel. It take time to heal after reaching our correct levels. Most people want over night results and that is not was is going to happen. After all we didn't just get sick over night. We are not all alike, therefore, healing (time) will not be the same for everyone.

Next time you have your thyroid blood test done, discuses your issues with the doctor, ask if he will tweak your meds. dose, assuming you are at a range that will allow.

Good luck and feel better.


----------



## mummyinglis4 (Apr 16, 2007)

hi there

I also live in scotland. and feel like...........yuk!
I came to this site to get answers myself but I think we are all in the same 
boat so to speak.
keep going back to the doctor for the blood tests as we are all individuals
all cases are treated differently.
sorry can't be of any help.....
cheers


----------

